# most tender meats??



## cmacv (Mar 9, 2006)

im going to smoke some food this sunday and what i would like to know what turns out the best when slow smoked, i want something that is just moist and falling apart without the crazy cook times, i like doing meats that take 2-5 hours


----------



## jlloyd99 (Mar 9, 2006)

I would suggest a beer can chicken, or even the chicken with out the beer can.  Though if you go sans beer can definatly brine it first or have a water pan in the smoker to keep it from drying out.  We've done a chuck roast that only took about 5 hous and turned out real well.  Pork roasts have also worked well for us in the past but I think those took a little longer.  

You could pretty much choose anything you want other than a brisket or a pork but and come out pretty good on time.  Just pick something that dosen't weigh a ton and you should be fine.


----------



## azbarbeque (Mar 9, 2006)

Chris,  for smoke times in that time range, there isn't much you can cook and do it well, but a few suggestions I would make that I have personally done are ribs (They only take about 2 - 3 hours and they come out very moist and tender).

Beer Can Chicken - get some whole chickens, a chicken holder and follow these instructions....Very important....Drink half the can of beer...I know that is the toughest part about this, but it is very important  :D , next, put your rub on the chicken, what ever is left over, put some inside the chicken and some in the can of beer.  Then put the Beer in the holder, the chicken on the holder and put it in the smoker.  The cook time for this is about 2 -3 hours and it will be the most tender, best tasting chicken you have ever had.

Small Pork Loin - If it is small enough, you will be able to smoke it in the time you want and depending upon how well your rub and smoke are, it will come out very mosit as well.

Hope this helps, now you have made me hungry for some BBQ.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## cmacv (Mar 9, 2006)

beercan chicken ,ribs and a small porkloin sounds good to me maybe ill stuff the porkloin


----------



## Dutch (Mar 9, 2006)

cmacv-see my post for Smoked Stuffed Pork Loin or my Smoked Pork Loin with Mahogany Glaze in the Pork Tread.


----------



## cmacv (Mar 9, 2006)

good lord that looks awsome im going to make a try at that, minus the mushrooms wich i love, but girlfriend hates. BTW does that therm stay inside the meat the whole time you cook it, and how much do the run i need to get 1 of those so i dont have to open and keep temping my meat making lots of holes


----------



## jlloyd99 (Mar 9, 2006)

cmacv-
There are tons of digital therms out on the market and most range in the $30-50 range.  I got mine from my Pampered Chef business and it was about $40.  Everyone here seems to like the Maverick Duel Thermometer, it has two probes so you can probe what your smoking and also moniter the temp in the smoker.  It also has a remote so you can moniter everything from the comfort of your easy chair.  Check out the thread on this over in the equipment forum, it's very informational.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 9, 2006)

cmacv- a digital probe type thermometer (or several) should be a MUST HAVE item in your smoking equipment.

I run the probe leads from the smoker through the top vent of my GOSM and the unit sits on a small wooden rack.

Thanks Lady J for pointing cmacv to the Thermometer thread.


----------



## bob-bqn (Mar 9, 2006)

cmacv, I do hope at some point you'll delve into those "crazy cook times". 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  You don't know what you're missing if you don't try to smoke brisket and pulled pork.

Loin back ribs take less time than spares. Chicken parts take less time than whole birds. Brined meats take less time than plain. Tenderloins take less time than loins. Don't forget ABT's!


----------



## cmacv (Mar 10, 2006)

oh i will! but quote from what about bob "baby steps"
thats why i bought a gas smoker and ordered a mavrick dual therm, i just want to get the basics down. and dont worry i didnt get rid of my brinkmann im gonna master that thing, learned alot about the vents wich i didnt know. so ill give that a go when i have the time


----------



## bob-bqn (Mar 10, 2006)

Sounds like a plan. 8)


----------

